# Master built vs Traeger ?



## pb4real

Hi from Carlsbad, CA. Brand new to smoking and need an easy electric smoker to start. I read the reviews and borrowed it down to MB or Traeger. ( don't throw rocks at me) what's your guys take ? Also wonder why they don't list Traeger in any of the reviews? Thanks for your time. Peter B


----------



## chef willie

many here have Traegers and will chime in soon I would imagine. For the price of them now & being made in China they are not as popular a pellet pusher as they once were. I saw one yesterday at Costco for 700 bucks! This new wifi version may be a can of worms waiting to happen....one more thing to go belly up IMO. I have a Char Griller pellet pusher from Lowes....was $450, I believe now $499 BUT much bigger than the Traeger and, to me, felt like a better build. I'm on my 2nd year with it and no probs. I got the extended warranty from Lowes for $50, 2 years coverage, which kicks in after the mfg warranty. There is also the Rec Tec pellet smoker I was very interested in at $900 with payment plan available to make it easier but I would have had another $200 probably in S&H so decided on the CG which I could just go pick up. I personally like the pellet smokers. To me, more like a regular 'pit' smoker but easier. I also have an electric smoker from Smokin' It which I have no problems leaving on overnight for a long smoke....something I would be leery of in a pellet smoker as it might run out of pellets as I was dreaming. Do your homework, look for reviews everywhere, not just here, and make the best decision you can.....more than likely, it won't be your last smoker.....HTH, Willie

http://www.lowes.com/pd_411019-4976...Ntt=char+griller&selectedLocalStoreBeanArray=[com.lowes.commerce.storelocator.beans.LocatorStoreBean%405b405b4]&pl=1&productId=4437209&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dchar%2Bgriller


----------



## rmmurray

Welcome to SMF! :welcome:
We're glad to have you here. The search bar at the top is your most valuable resource here. This forum has been around for over ten years, so there is a good chance that any questions you may have, have already been answered (they may have 10 different answers, but you'll get an instant response non the less).
Please be sure to post your smokes along with your process and recipes. We will be glad to help you along the way and we may also learn something new ourselves in the process. Also, don't forget the very important Q view! (We're mad for pics on here [emoji]128513[/emoji])
Always remember to have fun because it's not fun if you have to work at it. Thanks for joining,
- Ryan


----------



## themule69

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...

I am happy with my MES 40
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## gary s

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a beautiful day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

